# Testing used sprayer - hold pressure with water??



## averian (Apr 9, 2011)

I picked up a used Graco 395 sprayer and to test it quickly, I just used water to pressurize it. The motor kept running to hold pressure and the guns leaked at the ends. Is that typical? Does a pump need the viscosity of paint to hold pressure and make a good seal? Same with the carbide ball in a gun?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

More than likely it needs a repack kit, it must be losing pressure somewhere as it should build pressure and be able to hold it, then as you spray it should run to build it back up.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I picked up a titan 440i sprayer off of craigs list for $125. It was my first sprayer and the best $125 I ever spent! That thing held pressure fine with water in it, so I would agree with Workaholic - you need a repack.


----------

